# Casaa Blasts The Fda In Their Comments On Proposed Regulations



## RATZ (13/8/14)

Late Friday, the CASAA published the comments they sent to the FDA regarding the proposed deeming regulations on electronic cigarettes and other tobacco products.
Because the CASAA concentrates on alternatives to smoking and harm reduction, they did little to address the aspects of the proposed regulations that specifically address combustible tobacco products. They did, however, highlight several provisions of the proposed regulations that gave premium cigars, which are far more harmful than electronic cigarettes, special exemptions.

Although the general tone of the 53 page comment that the CASAA submitted is cordial, it most certainly bashed almost every aspect of the FDA's proposed regulations. Everything from the FDA's biased, cherry-picked science to their faulty rationale to their carefully spun wording to their political motivations were addressed and none in a positive light. Short of accusing the FDA of being bribed, the CASAA definitely tore the FDA's proposed regulations to shreds. I'd best describe the lengthy document as "respectfully denigrating."
Based on the relatively few people who took the time to submit their own comments to the FDA, I can only imagine the number of people who will sit still long enough to read the entire comment the CASAA submitted will also be quite a small number (it's more than an hour long read). I maintain that a substantially smaller set will comprehend everything the CASAA points out in its politely scathing diatribe (I humbly admit that a few things were over my head).
With that in mind, I'll try to condense the CASAA's comment into something a bit more bite-sized with the hopes that a few more people may take the time to read a highly condensed version of it:

Continue reading

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 2


----------



## Andre (13/8/14)

Thanks, good reading.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (13/8/14)

thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (13/8/14)

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (13/8/14)

Really interesting

Reactions: Like 1


----------

